# World Cruises



## Paul UK (Jun 13, 2005)

Hi Everyone following from Davids brilliant reports in days gone by did a world cruise take longer and visit more places, I have always thought that to take a while doing this would be wonderful, but looking at Aurora and Oriana at the moment they do seem to be at sea for a huge amount of time.

I'm not picking on P&O at all just trying to find out the sort of itinary they used to due or have they always been like greyhounds round the world.

Paul


----------



## Pompeyfan (Aug 9, 2005)

I don't know about when Canberra for example went full time cruising doing I believe one world cruise a year, but here is her itinerary of her final round trip line voyage outward and homeward plus two cruises from Sydney.

OUTWARD LINE VOYAGE

Southampton leave late afternoon Tuesday 22nd August 1972

Cherbourg 0200-1330 Wednesday 23rd August 1972

Port Everglades 0800-1800 Wednesday 30th August 1972

Nassau 0700-1700 Thursday 31st August 1972

Panama 2359-1800 Sat/Sun 2-3 September 1972

Accapulco 0800-1800 Wednesday 6th September 1972

Los Angeles 0900-1900 Saturday 9th September 1972

San Francisco 1430-1600 Sun/Mon 10-11th September 1972

Vancouver 0730-2300 Wedesday 13th September 1972

Honolulu 0900-2359 Monday 18th September 1972

Auckland 0645-2300 Tuesday 26th September 1972

Sydney 0700 Friday 29th September 1972

CRUISES

Sydney leave 1200 Sunday 1st October 1972

Nuku'alofa 0800-1800 Thurday 5th October 1972

Auckland 0730-2330 Sunday 8th October 1972

Sydney 0800 Wednesday 11th October 1972


Sydney leave 1600 Thursday 12th October

Rabaul 0700-1700 Monday 18th October 1972

Yokohama 0930-1400 Sat/Tuesday 21-24the October 1972

Kobe 0800-0700 Wed/Saturday 25-28th October 1972

Nagasaki 0800-1900 Sunday 29th October 1972

Hong Kong 1600-1200 Tuesday/Friday 31st October-3rd November 1972

Honiara 0800-1800 Thursday 12th November 1972

Sydney 1200 Sunday 12th November 1972

HOMEWARD LINE VOYAGE

Sydney leave 1500 Tuesday 14th November 1972

Melbourne 1700-1300 Wed/Thursday 15-16th November 1972

Fremantle 0900-1600 Sunday 19th November 1972

Durban 1700-1730 Sun/Monday 26-27th November 1972

Cape Town 0800-1900 Wednesday 29th November 1972

Madeira 1200-2359 Thursday 7th December 1972

Lisbon 0600-0700 Sat/Sun 9-10th December 1972

Southampton early morning Tuesday 12th December 1972

That was the end of her line voyages proper

As you can see, the round trip took three months, which is about the same as Oriana on her present world cruise.

Also note the longer days at sea such as Cherboug straight to Port Everglads, Honolulu straight to Auckland and Hong Kong to Honiara. You certainly get more ports for your money now. Also notice how long we stayed in Yokohama, Kobe and Hong Kong. In Hong Kong we all had a wash and brush up including the ship. Suits made to order and anything else made to order. The tailor knocking on your door the day we arrived, coming back with your goods on sailing day. Now, a tailor board the ship in Sydney taking orders all the way. I don't think the ship is in long enough to make the stuff while she is in port. Also, the picture just posted in Members Faces in the alleway of my hospital was taken on this trip. Ruby boarded in Auckland on 26th September 1972, and left on Sunday 8th October 1972. How strange is it that only days after posting that, I should write this?!. 

Also note how long we stayed in Sydney between line voyage and cruises. Had Oriana stayed in Sydney that long, I could have seen and done a lot more. 

Hope this helps Paul?. David


----------



## Paul UK (Jun 13, 2005)

Thank you david much appreciated

Paul(Thumb)


----------

